

Ask HN: Anyone else want a "Save" story feature? - leak


======
mindcrime
Hell yes. I don't know about anybody else, but I upvote all sorts of stuff
that I wouldn't necessarily upvote if there was a separate "save" feature. I'm
an obsessive collector of links, so if I see a title that sounds even vaguely
interesting and I'm in too big a hurry to read it right then, it gets an
"upvote" because I'm really just saving it.

------
dfc
When you upvote a story hn adds it to a list available in your profile named
"saved stories."

What's wrong with that?

~~~
leak
Because upvoting a story that seems interesting (ie: Yelp files for IPO) and
wanting to save a submission related to some new service or project (ie:
ClutchIO or some github project) are 2 different things for me. I never want
to go back and read about Yelp IPO but I may in the future want to use that
service or project submitted. That's just my use case though. I use read-later
service now to do that.

~~~
DanBC
Bookmarks --> Bookmark this page --> [folder - HN URLS]

------
MisterMerkin
I just use diigo to save HN discussions and Evernote to clip articles I want
to archive.

